# Specialized allez e5



## dw67 (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm looking for reviews on the new alley e5. Haven't found any. Can you point me in the direction of some, or tell me how it rides if you have one or have ridden one. Thanks.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dw67 said:


> I'm looking for reviews on the new alley e5. Haven't found any. Can you point me in the direction of some, or tell me how it rides if you have one or have ridden one. Thanks.


If you do an advanced search in this forum using *Specialized Allez E5 *you'll get some hits. Once you get the results, keep in mind that the '09 Elite and '10 Comp had essentially the same frame, although Spec's says there have been improvements in 2011.

You should also see a thread with a review from Cycling Plus with the search results.


----------



## srh04 (May 1, 2008)

dw67 said:


> I'm looking for reviews on the new alley e5. Haven't found any. Can you point me in the direction of some, or tell me how it rides if you have one or have ridden one. Thanks.


Rode a 2011 E5 between riding a CAAD9 and waiting for the new CAAD10. The Specialized was a nice bike, but not a patch on either of the Cannondale frames. Heavy in the front (I blame the alloy steerer in the carbon fork myself) and a harsh ride in the rear (at least compared to the two Cannondale frame). Having said all that the bike handled well and for the price the complete bike is quite good value and looked quite good. A couple of people even asked me about my new carbon bike, so it definitely looks the business. You could buy worse and some good bar tape and tyre selection could certainly help alleviate some of the ride harshness.
Good luck.


----------



## kabex (Nov 21, 2010)

I wonder what the difference is between the A1 and the E5 frames. Geometry is identical afaik.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

kabex said:


> I wonder what the difference is between the A1 and the E5 frames. Geometry is identical afaik.


http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/specialized-2011-road-new-roubaix-sl3-allez-and-crux


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

Is it available in the team/pro geometry?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cryoplasm said:


> Is it available in the team/pro geometry?


Specialized no longer offers that option on any of their models.


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

In that case let me rephrase.

Do the quoted head tube lengths include the height of the conical headset cover?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cryoplasm said:


> In that case let me rephrase.
> 
> Do the quoted head tube lengths include the height of the conical headset cover?


Not in my experience. If you look at the specs, you'll see that the height of the cone is listed as part of the headset, which it is. 

I don't know why you're asking, but you may be interested to know that Spec offers a couple of different heights:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=57224


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

The reason I'm asking is this. If Speclialized have started offering tall head tubes on a permanent basis, it has to be a wrong move. I was thinking maybe the head length included stack height. Obviously not.

So the geometry is same as SL3 but with taller sportif type head tube. Bit silly isn't it?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> The reason I'm asking is this. If Speclialized have started offering tall head tubes on a permanent basis, it has to be a wrong move.


Actually, it's the other way around. The standard head-tube length on the Tarmac is the same as it has been for at least the last five years on sizes 49-56. On sizes 58 and 61, it's increased 1 cm over the last few years. 

The shorter team/pro head-tube length was added to the line-up briefly a few years back - they didn't sell enough to justify keeping them in the line-up.


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

I see, compared to the 2005 S-Works, the 2011 line probably suggests a reevaluation in frame size for the user. There is no way a given size from several years ago translates to the same size in today's models.

Anyone know the frame weight of the Allez E5?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cryoplasm said:


> The reason I'm asking is this. If Speclialized have started offering tall head tubes on a permanent basis, it has to be a wrong move. I was thinking maybe the head length included stack height. Obviously not.
> 
> *So the geometry is same as SL3 but with taller sportif type head tube. Bit silly isn't it*?


FWIW, the geo of the 2011 Allez is now the same as the Tarmacs, which means the HTL has actually _shrunk_ from the previous years model. 

That aside, I don't think the HTL's of Specialized 'race' bikes is out of line with their intended purposes, or those of their competitors'. Then again, that statement is based on my opinion that, generally speaking, HTL's since the near demise of non-integrated headsets (with stack heights of around 2.5cm's) have been too short.


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

HTL are still a touch on the high side. This means it does not cover all grounds. But should appeal more to those who prefer a cockpit position as if they were flying a plane.

I recently had a look at the bike/frame in a shop firsthand and I was impressed with the oversized tubing. So I'm curious. But if it turns out to be a loon then we'll have wasted our time. 

Given its look and inferring its design, I would expect this alloy frame to be stiffer than the Tarmac. But marketing says "as stiff" not "more stiff". Already we have something of a possible discrepancy here.

The welds were smooth but nothing to write home about as you can clearly make out ripples.

We need to ascertain the frame weight and, ride quality if any. This is one brand that's hard to get excited about.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

srh04: *Heavy in the front (I blame the alloy steerer in the carbon fork myself) ...*

That is a weird statement if I ever heard one ...


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

The fork is not much of an issue. There is always a Tarmac/SL3 fork which could be substituted.

But a heavy fork deserves its due credit for stability and durability.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cryoplasm said:


> This is one brand that's hard to get excited about.


Not to be snarky, but if that's your opinion, why not look at other brands/ models (with shorter head tubes) that DO excite you? If I felt as you do, I would.


----------



## Goodbarsix (Aug 5, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> Not to be snarky, but if that's your opinion, why not look at other brands/ models (with shorter head tubes) that DO excite you? If I felt as you do, I would.



I actually agree with cryoplasm when it comes to Aluminum "race" bikes. I like my 2008 Allez enough, but when I go to buy a higher-end aluminum road bike, I will not be looking to Specialized. Lets compare:

Specialized Allez Comp - $1400 MSRP
- SRAM Apex and no-name wheelset

Cannondale CAAD10 5 - $1499 MSRP
- Shimano 105 and Shimano RS10 wheelset

The Specialized is the top of the line for that model, the Cannondale is the bottom of the line for that model. In order to buy a complete bike with somewhat nicer components from Specialized, I am forced to buy a carbon fiber bike and spend $2k+.

The Cannondale is the bottom of the line for that model. If I do not want Shimano 105, I can jump up the next step and get SRAM Rival for $1799 MSRP. If I really want some fantastic components I can jump all the way to the CAAD10 1 with Dura-Ace, a fantastic wheelset, and a wonderful crankset for $3199 MSRP. Not to mention the $2149 MSRP CAAD10 3 comes with that same wonderful crankset, plus a little nicer wheelset (then the Allez).

So what can I get from Specialized for around $2k in a race bike? A Tarmac Elite with SRAM Apex and the same cheap wheelset that comes on the Allez Comp. I have to spend at least $2600 to get a decent wheelset and Rival in a Specialized.

So if I am a entry level racer and want a quality aluminum frame with good components in a good value, this is truly a no-brainer. 

Whats that, you want a Carbon Fiber framed bike for your entry level racer? You also prefer SRAM shifting? Now we are starting to get more even.

Specialized Tarmac Comp Rival - $2600 MSRP
- Full SRAM Rival
- Fulcram Racing 6 wheelset

Cannondale SuperSix 4 Rival - $2649
- SRAM Rival shifting with a SRAM Force BB30 crankset
- Mavic Aksium wheelset

Sorry for the long rant. I really want a Specialized bike for my next bike that I will race with, but at my price point (under $2k) Specialized is out of the game, and that makes me mad. Remember the days of Dura-ace and Ultegra Allez's?


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

Actually what I said was something much more basic. Please don't read too much into it as it has to do with personal and subjective excitation levels. Which is a private matter to that effect.

LMAO

The Allez E5 is gladly sold as a frameset, so by all accounts the user is well with their capability to spec it over say, Shimano 105. The fact Cannondale offer the CAAD10 in 105 as the lowest spec and Specialized with 105 at the highest, is somewhat besides the point.

The questions is, one has to measure the relative merits and worthiness of the different framesets on their own. I hope this is what the topic is about.

For example, once again put differently, Allez E5 comes as a frameset so Specialized think it is not merely a 105 spec frame. And also having a brief engagement with the product I would be inclined to agree. I also do not necessarily consider CF to be the deciding factor of a high-spec bike. Again it comes to the relative merits of the frame, be it alloy or carbon or wood.

The other question to my mind is one of taste. Specializeds have no taste in my view. But thankfully, the performance question takes number one priority, and by a mile at that. Cannondale on the other hand adheres to a certain ideology, or philosophy if you will -- a class. Not saying one brand is good or bad over the other, merely observation.


----------



## Goodbarsix (Aug 5, 2009)

cryoplasm said:


> Actually what I said was something much more basic. Please don't read too much into it as it has to do with personal and subjective excitation levels. Which is a private matter to that effect.
> 
> LMAO
> 
> ...


My apologies cryoplasm I was not trying to put words into your mouth, merely using your comment as a spring board for my rant.

As a frameset, I am sure the Allez is just fine. My problem is that I do not think I can build an Allez E5 frameset with Rival components and a halfways decent wheelset for the same money that I can buy the complete CAAD10 Rival bike for. 

I would actually prefer to stick with an Allez versus going with the CAAD10, as I like the aesthetics better (lets be honest all things being equal, the aesthetics do matter).

Allez E5 Frameset - $500
Easton EA50 wheelset - $300
Tires - $80
Carbon seatpost & collar - $50
saddle - $100
Easton EA30 handlebar - $30
Easton EA30 stem - $10
SRAM Rival shifters, derailleurs, brakes, crankset, cassette, chain - $800
Shifter/brake cable/housing, handlebar tape, plus misc - $50

I am leaving off pedals and cages as I would need to get those with the complete bike anyhow.

So thats $1920 - add in shipping for the components and you are over $2k. The CAAD10 Rival bike is $1799 and I get a Force crankset.


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

Agreed. Building up with components from scratch will always cost more. But then manufacturers have the luxury of acquiring wholesale prices on parts, not least production values of their own product. So picking up off-the-shelf bikes is not truly a fair test or comparison to begin with.

Having said that, I don't believe the two bikes mentioned in question are even in the same league to be honest.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

contemplating a carbon upgrade, i concur that the 2600 for the tarmac or roubaix with a 105 was somewhat surprising. not that those set ups arent worth it, not at all, i just think specialized is sticking to their commitment that you must pay up front for what they see as superior tech and performance. you also see that reflected in the pricing for their aluminum bikes, i think i got my elite, with an e-5 and 105 for 1200 bucks a couple years ago. now that same 1200 gets you a bike called elite, but with a differently composed e-5 frame---no carbon stays, no zertz inserts, huh? and tiagra components that specialized and shimano would have you believe are just as good as the 105. tiagra. instead of 105...

the diversity in the lines is pretty complex, they seem to be making a lot of different kinds of road bikes, both in aluminum and carbon. i will say this--i love my e-5..its a little rocket ship so light so quick, and accelerates like a bullet. stays up there once i get going too. i contemplated an upgrade, went in another direction for my second aluminum bike, but have always loved the 09 elite...that is one bad a**ed bike, i still have an eye peeled for it. but after 09 i wouldnt be sure if the new e-5 would measure up, i understand from several owners that it in fact, does not. which is fine, i'm sure it has its place, that's specialized, they stay pretty dynamic in managing market presence and focusing, to the most practical extent feasable, on delivering quality in the end product. 

bullet to my head and if i had the extra bread---tarmac looks good, real good. but pound for pound? there may be better value in both the aluminum and carbon lines. nice bikes. but gettin pricey....


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Goodbarsix said:


> I actually agree with cryoplasm...


I think you missed my point. I'm not defending Spec, because I know that many cyclists prefer one or more brands/ models over others, for a variety of reasons.

My point is, as cryoplasm states... Specialized doesn't 'excite', 'have no taste in my view', and... 'Cannondale on the other hand adheres to a certain ideology, or philosophy...', then why even consider a Specialized? Makes no sense. 

I have brands/ models I prefer, but I don't go in the forums I DON'T prefer to offer what I see as 'silly moves' or shortcomings of the brand. I'm not offering an opinion, but some would see this as trolling. 

Beyond that, if cryoplasm is serious about whittling his choices for a road bike, IMO he's wasting time talking about a brand that obviously doesn't meet all of his criteria.


----------



## Goodbarsix (Aug 5, 2009)

PJ352 said:



> I think you missed my point. I'm not defending Spec, because I know that many cyclists prefer one or more brands/ models over others, for a variety of reasons.
> 
> My point is, as cryoplasm states... Specialized doesn't 'excite', 'have no taste in my view', and... 'Cannondale on the other hand adheres to a certain ideology, or philosophy...', then why even consider a Specialized? Makes no sense.
> 
> ...


PJ352,

The funny thing, is that I really prefer Specialized! I love what they do with their testing and development. They have amazing bikes, and used to have them at all price points!

I am just disappointed that they are not supporting their aluminum "race" road bikes as much as they used to. Just back in 2007, you could get an Allez with Dura-Ace and a nice wheelset.

Honestly, I will probably try and score an E5 frame and transfer a lot of parts from my 2008 bike (with the exception of buying a nice wheelset first). I like the way Specialized is starting to put some oomph back into their Aluminum "race" bikes, and want to support that as much as possible.

If you look back a few posts, cryoplasm mentioned that the Allez was intriguing. I don't think that is "troling", just looking for answers.

CHEERS!


----------



## srh04 (May 1, 2008)

serious said:


> srh04: *Heavy in the front (I blame the alloy steerer in the carbon fork myself) ...*
> 
> That is a weird statement if I ever heard one ...


Not sure why. All I was saying is that the front of the big is a bit heavy and having pulled the fork out discovered that the fork was quite weighty. Ergo the comment. I'm sure if you put a full carbon fork in the bike would feel different (read hopefully better) on the road.
Back in the day, if you bought one of the cheap CAAD9 bikes you got an alloy steerer instead of carbon and the weight was noticeable in the hand and on the bike. 
Apologies for any confusion.


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

its well rumoured at this stage that carbon stays on an aluminium frame do nothing but add weight, i think specalized have made no compromises with the new allez frame, its now basically an alumium tarmac and just as stiff, just a bit heavier and harsher but thats where they made the compromise, i havent seen a single review on this bike, id love to try one, id leave the 105 set up and just change out the wheels


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

darkest_fugue said:


> its well rumoured at this stage that carbon stays on an aluminium frame do nothing but add weight, i think specalized have made no compromises with the new allez frame, its now basically an alumium tarmac and just as stiff, just a bit heavier and harsher but thats where they made the compromise, i havent seen a single review on this bike, id love to try one, id leave the 105 set up and just change out the wheels



i think reviewers who contend that stays add nothing but weight ride all aluminum all day and justify not having stays by saying they dont need them. not full blown sour grapes. but close enough. i have both aluminum versions and imo the stays add little to no weight and effectively smooth out harsh road in the rear. which isnt to say that my little e-5 (witihout the stays) isnt a dynamite and explosive frame. it definitely is. the older version (with) is probably somewhat a different frame, performance wise, i just dont find it instructive to imply that differential features serve no functional purpose. personally, i love the carbon bits, including fork, stays, post, and steerer (beautiful component, man) on my second bike--what's the next level of criticism supposed to be, oh,you dont really need that carbon fork, the aluminum works just as well, or, an aluminum post is "just as good" as a good carbon post, the carbon steerer, that's just your imagination, nobody really needs those. wtf? for _some _people and purposes, maybe, some of the alternatives may be preferable. maybe. but to deny that the differences, implicitly, and at face value, can have no meaning all seems, well, a bit prickish, a bit parochial to me. 

as i say, its not so much the frames with specialized as it is the marketing mix--figuring out the right bike was already tough enough, now there are different models with different groupsets, including, not indicentally, sram apex in addition to shimano sora/tiagra through ultegra and ace. are all these choices _really_ what the consumer needs? i thought specialized had it nailed with the 09 elite e-5 105, carbon stays, fork, zertz, for right around 12 bucks. that was a really, really nice bike. which, i guess, explains why they phuckin _stop making it_. bet your butt end but you find plenty of allez with tiagra, no stays, no zertz, though. until people stop buying them; then you can be sure that specialized will, of course, start moving in another direction with their frame designs and market priorities.... 

allez same footprint as tarmac? maybe. but i wouldnt be so sure that the tarmac footprint wasn't designed to optimally promote dynamics in carbon, as oppopsed to aluminum construction....


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

easyridernyc said:


> but you find plenty of allez with tiagra, no stays, no zertz, though. until people stop buying them; then you can be sure that specialized will, of course, start moving in another direction with their frame designs and market priorities....


They make changes to the line-up every model year - some are good, some are bad, some are indifferent, some are big, some are small. It can be hard to distinguish the benefits, and doubly hard to figure out what their motivation really is. The ideal situation for them is to obsolete last year's technology every year so that we are compelled to upgrade. Mostly I think the big bike manufacturers now mostly make changes for changes sake, simply so that there is something new and shiny in the shop/catalog to look at and lust for.

Having said that, I'd still like to replace my "old" off-brand Al frame with a new Allez E5 ... must resist.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah i almost went floundering a few years ago when i was thinking about a new elite. the clerk was selling me on current year model, which downgraded the e-5 to an a-1. the previous year model of elite was actually a better bike, the last of the old school e-5's, but the clerk was pushing the a-1, which is nice. but not that nice. i shlepped around until i found a new e-5, and boy, am i glad i did. later on upgraded the wheels to a pair of eastons, which is about all it needed done, and man, that bike phuckin FLIES. really, really nice equipment, i plan on keeping it for a long time.

in general, though, i was gonna say two things, first, and to repeat from earlier, i think specialized basically delivers the goods, you just gotta pay premium pricing. and second, i think they are, like you say, good, bad, or indifferent, a really dynamic company that is willing to change constantly to meet market demands and to keep, retain, and even gain market share. at the end of the day, i think they stay pretty true to their mission of providing high quality, you just have to pay real close attention to component mix, frame composition, make and model, and finally price, if you want to be happy with a specialized purchase. for me, that was an e-5 with a 105 on an aluminum frame (stays might have been nice). now 105's come standard on entry level roubaix and tarmac, 2600 to start. even thinking e-5 105 alu frame, with tax, is close to 2 g's (http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=51623&scid=1001&scname=Road), and counting. at that rate, might as well go carbon....


----------

